# Converting Seekers to Fiends?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I have an unopened box of Seekers of Slaanesh and I was just wondering if maybe anyone would have any idea about how I could convert seekers into something that could be representative of Fiends.

Here are Seekers 











Here are fiends:











At first I was going to be really lazy and just get the proper base size and simple put riderless seekers onto the base, but I thought this was both unimaginative and could potentially lead to counts-as problems.


I'm not looking to necessarily have the Seekers look exactly like the Fiends (which are ugly IMO) they can be converted into something else, as long as it could be taken as representative of Fiends.

I'm happy enough to buy any bitz and pieces needed for a good conversion, but I'd rather not have to do anything that would be overly long and complicated. Just a simple enough (what's ever simple these days eh) conversion that won't take forever and cost a fortune.

I literally have no ideas and I'd rather not waste the Seekers models so any good suggestions ideas will receive +Rep.

Thanks guys (and gals!!!).


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you could cut off the seeker necks, and the riders legs, pin the riders torso upright on hte seekers neck and GS it together, then replace the deamonettes head wit the seeker head to make it look more beast like 

hope it helps 

khrone


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont forget to greenstuff more boobs on it


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah, yes. DONT FORGET THE BOOBS hehehe


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine meshed seekers with some cav units horses (marauder horsemen I think) for a somewhat decent result for his 2nd unit. It was more on the get it done level of result though but Im sure that its doable with good result if you put effort into it


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

What about Converting a Ravener into a Fiend? it would have the serpent style body, and could look nice.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

MaidenManiac said:


> A buddy of mine meshed seekers with some cav units horses (marauder horsemen I think) for a somewhat decent result for his 2nd unit. It was more on the get it done level of result though but Im sure that its doable with good result if you put effort into it





Usaal said:


> What about Converting a Ravener into a Fiend? it would have the serpent style body, and could look nice.


I think judging my the Fiends picture a box of Maraders would definately provide the 4 legged bases necessary for the Fiends bodies, and then you put the seekers head ontop.

However the Ravners would prvide me with the 40mm Bases I needed and as I have two psare (from my Bloodcrushers) that would give me five. However do you get enough tails in the box to make 5? Becuase if not, that's £28 x 2 which is too expensive. 

Plus which of the two options, Maraauders or Ravners would be the easiest to convert using the Seeker/Daemonette pieces?

Any ideas?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, one way would be to take 2 mounts, and merge them together so you have something 4-legged and two-headed. They're daemons, so having them look "wrong" isn't a problem...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the easiest most accurate passable combination is seekers with deamonette riders combined to make a centaur type beast, the marauder horses are much wider at the neck than any part of a deamonette rider or deamonette infantry so some very obvious green stuffing would be required. 
and as silvertabby has said sticking two seekers together might also work,but that would require much more effort and GS skill than the centaur idea.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

For what its worth I'm now dead set on using Raveners and converting them with Seeker parts.

I know that the official fiends look more like centaurs, but I had a look at the horsemen and into centaur like models from the beastmen army section, but I think that Ravener's tails look more slaaneshi.

I actually think fiends as they are, are quite crap at representing slaanesh, so I'm going to forgo them as my base template.

Anyway, I have done some research of what's inside a raveners box, so here you all are:





Here are Seekers:






















So any ideas about how to combine these would be really appreciated and would deserve full reppage!.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I did a conversion using Raveners before. I'll try and get you a link.

EDIT

Here ya' go. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99502

Hopefully you'll do a better job than I did at these.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Silens said:


> I did a conversion using Raveners before. I'll try and get you a link.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Wow, those are really excellent looking. Thank you for that. (have some +rep).

I was thinking of maybe trying to get the seeker heads onto the raveners lower bodies, and then maybe get the Daemonettes claws on it.

But your way looks excellent IMO.


----------

